# how to make AMEL super Tiger retic?



## xan9ar (Feb 17, 2014)

dear all , i'm fachry , im form indonesian..
i have an adult female Amelanistic pyhton reticulatus ...and i'm looking for male retic .. but i don't know genetic .. 
how im make an amel supertige, platinum retic .. 
i'm so confused what male for my retic ???
any ideas to make good genetic from my case??


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

You can't make an amel super tiger platinum with your female in the first generation.


The best you can do in the first generation is breed her to a amel platinum tiger and you could get platinum tigers het amel het anery.



Assuming you were lucky and got a male and a female platinum tiger het amel het anery - If you bred these two offspring together you could get a whole world of interesting!

amels
tigers
anerys
snows
super tigers
amel super tigers
anery super tigers
snow super tigers
platinums
ivories (super platinum)
amel ivories
anery ivories
snow ivories
tiger platinum
super tiger platinum
amel super tiger platinum
anery super tiger platinum
snow super tiger platinum
tiger ivories
super tiger ivories
amel super tiger ivories
anery super tiger ivories
snow super tiger ivories


~(That may not be an exhaustive list, but it gives you an idea!)


----------



## xan9ar (Feb 17, 2014)

bothrops said:


> You can't make an amel super tiger platinum with your female in the first generation.
> 
> 
> The best you can do in the first generation is breed her to a amel platinum tiger and you could get platinum tigers het amel het anery.
> ...


btw ,in indonesian so difficult to get morph platinum tiger het amel het anery .. available just 
tiger
platinum 
amel tiger 
platinum tiger 
supertiger
what do you think, n what results if i'm breeding with morph2s on the list ..
i'm very2 thankfull if you give me u're advice ..>:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

xan9ar said:


> btw ,in indonesian so difficult to get morph platinum tiger het amel het anery .. available just
> tiger
> platinum
> amel tiger
> ...



Your female is basically a 'normal' unless you breed her to another anery.

(Anery (and amel) is recessive which means both parents have to carry at least one copy of the gene for any of the offspring to express the trait)


In simple terms, mutations are either recessive, codominant or dominant.

If they are recessive, an animal needs two copies of the mutated gene to express the trait. As one copy has to come from each parent, BOTH parents need to carry at least one copy of the gene each for the offspring to express the trait.

If they are codominant, an animal will look different from normal if it carries one copy and different again if it carries two copies. For example with 'platinum'. An animal with one platinum gene and one normal gene = platinum. An animal with two copies of the platinum mutation = ivory.

If they are dominant, an animal will look different from normal with one or two copies of the mutation, but the one and two copy animals will look the same as each other. 


Tiger = codominant (one copy = tiger, two copies = super tiger)
Platinum = codominant (one copy = platinum, two copy = ivory)
Amel = recessive (one copy = 'het amel' (looks normal) two copies = amel)


You just have to remember that EVERY offspring gets two copies of each gene, one coming from each parent. If an animal has only one copy of any given mutation then it will also have a normal version of that gene. It will, on average, give half its offspring the normal version and half its offspring the mutated version. If it has two copies, then all the offspring will one copy from that parent.

For a more detailed explanation please read this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/814850-genetics-101-a.html



For your specific question, taking each gene in turn (percentages are 'chances per egg' and do not represent a guarantee of what you will actually get):

tiger x normal


50% tiger
50% normal




platinum x normal

50% platinum
50% normal



amel tiger x normal


50% tiger het amel
50% normal het amel



platinum tiger x normal

25% normal
25% tiger
25% platinum
25% platinum tiger


supertiger x normal

100% tiger


----------



## xan9ar (Feb 17, 2014)

bothrops said:


> Your female is basically a 'normal' unless you breed her to another anery.
> 
> (Anery (and amel) is recessive which means both parents have to carry at least one copy of the gene for any of the offspring to express the trait)
> 
> ...



Halo admin ... so , normal = amel ... if it doesnt have 2 copy ? 
FYI , next month i'm buy platinum tiger male ... 

so ... the result is ... 
25% normal
25% tiger
25% platinum
25% platinum tiger

how about my count ? am i right ?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

xan9ar said:


> Halo admin ... so , normal = amel ... if it doesnt have 2 copy ?


no copies = normal
one amel copy, one normal copy = normal het amel (looks completely normal)
two amel copies = amel 





xan9ar said:


> FYI , next month i'm buy platinum tiger male ...
> 
> so ... the result is ...
> 25% normal
> ...



I believe that is spot on yes. :2thumb:


----------



## xan9ar (Feb 17, 2014)

bothrops said:


> no copies = normal
> one amel copy, one normal copy = normal het amel (looks completely normal)
> two amel copies = amel
> 
> ...


What dou you think if my amel female x platinum tiger male ... this good or ??? plis give me youre advice ..:smile: .. im sorry friend if my english so bad ...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Only you can decide if the breeding is a good one!

-Is there a demand for the babies in Indo? 
-Do you like the look of those babies?
-Do you have any plans of keeping some and breeding them on?



I'm afraid my advice can only discuss what you are lilkely to get in any specific mating - the choice of whether you actually bred or not is yours and yours alone. However, you could try asking in the snake forum and see if any of the retic guys can help (I'm a boa man myself!)


----------



## xan9ar (Feb 17, 2014)

bothrops said:


> Only you can decide if the breeding is a good one!
> 
> -Is there a demand for the babies in Indo?
> -Do you like the look of those babies?
> ...


-Is there a demand for the babies in Indo? 
yes ,, in indo the babies is available

-Do you like the look of those babies?
of course sir ..

-Do you have any plans of keeping some and breeding them on?
Yes , i have more planning ... and for now, im already prepared to more space for cages.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

xan9ar said:


> -Is there a demand for the babies in Indo?
> yes ,, in indo the babies is available
> 
> -Do you like the look of those babies?
> ...


In that case, you've answered your own question my good friend - GO FOR IT!

(And remember to post lots of pics of babies!)


----------

